
Pentoo Linux for Penetration Testing - Review and Commentary - Linux Critic - sinbsd
http://linuxcritic.com/stories/55-Pentoo-Linux-for-Penetration-Testing-Review-and-Commentary.html
======
tptacek
Most people in my industry just use Backtrack for this, which is why it's the
top hit on Google for "Backtrack".

We don't do much network pentesting, but Backtrack is still really handy to
have around, especially for anything involving wireless, since the driver
stack is all set up on it.

~~~
iuguy
Really? You trust backtrack on client networks? I'm not suggesting that bad
stuff won't be built into mainstream distros, but given the target audience,
community and contributors is it really safe? I appreciate it's not a strong
argument compared to other distros, but other distros tend not to be set up
specifically for hacking.

I tend to find Backtrack provides a decent starting point, but most of the
testers (and all of the full time day-in-day-out testers) I know tend to use
their own Linux systems on live network tests. We use VMWare images for both
Windows and Linux, which lets us work in situations where clients don't want
our laptops plugged in, or where the data can't leave site.

~~~
tptacek
I'm not particularly worried about the most popular Linux pentesting distro
secretely phoning home or trying to infect networks, but, if it makes you feel
better, we don't have to take it on client networks, since we don't do much
net pentesting. Like I said, great for playing with wireless.

~~~
iuguy
Fair point.

